# how to sell atv



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

Im needing to sell my atv but i still owe on it. What do i need to do to sell it as far as title goes. I never had a title for a quad before but somebody might need 1 to buy it


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

how much do you owe? and price it that. then hopefully they trust you to pay for the bike and get the title from the bank


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

when I bought mine the guy got me copy of the payoff and I wrote the check and sent it to the finance copy along with the bill of sale and they sent the title directly to me. then I wrote him a check for the difference. I got the title about a month later. Just like with a car.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Smart thing to do is have all 3 parties involved at one place. If it's financed through a finance co., when you sell it arrange to meet the buyer at the finance company. While there you can pay it off and the buyer can get a bill of sale. The finance co. or state will send him a title about a week later in the mail. Should work the same at the bank.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep if he is financing his bank won't give him $ until they have the title or a copy of it from the holder (another bank)

If he has cash and your bank has he title you just both need to meet at the bank and do the transaction.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking cash money not another finance job. However if the banks talked they can simply make a transfer of funds. Buyer only has to go sign papers at his bank.


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

Its financed thru kawi or HSBC.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Call and get the pay off price, sell it out right and pay it off. Give the dude a bill of sale, notarized of course, and send him the title when it arrives. (SEND the title) 
Even though the Financial Institution should know what is happening it's not always mandatory you tell them everything. As long as they get their money who cares what happened to the bike.


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

whats a good site to list it 4 sale


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

This one. HL too. Be careful with craigslist lots of scammers with fake checks.


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah im scared of craigslist


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

i sold my brute on craigslist about a month ago... But i required them to come pick it up and have a cashiers check.. He paid cash so we went to the bank and signed the title over.. I was a little scared of craigslist to but its not that bad.. just have to be careful.. turned out pretty good for me.. I sold it within a week


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

try local papers too, we have a local free classifieds paper called the "Classitides" haha... anyway its online and they print them once every two weeks I think and sit them around town.


----------

